

Nutrition/Fitness trackers – no clear winner. Partner up - Nimsical
http://blog.halfmoon.ws/on-tracking

======
Nimsical
Jawbone UP has had me wake up earlier in the morning pretty well in the past
few week though. I've gotta give them that.

